# Gumball 3000 - 2007



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

So, anyone going to be there this Sunday for the start on Pall Mall?

I'm going down for the day with a mate off here. Went out and bought the 3000 Miles dvd which came out yesterday of last years footage, definatly got me in the mood for Sunday 

3 Veryon's meant to be in it this year...



> Get ready for the start of the 2007 Gumball rally this Sunday 29th April at Pall Mall, London. There are a number of exciting cars that will on display from 11am, including three Bugatti Veyron's, McLaren Mercedes SLR's, Porsche Carrera GT, Enzo Ferrari, Lamborghini Gallardo, Maserati Quattroporte as well as fans favourite Turkish Taxi, a Buick Hot Rod, the A-Team and a VW Golf R32 with â€œHerbieâ€ wrap and many many more... The cars are to set off at 4pm with the last car set to leave at 6pm, so get down early to get the best view of these amazing cars.


Nick


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm going - I go every year 8) One year I am going to take part :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i think i might pop along 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Any more precise details Nem.

Nearest tube would be handy, best place to stand, best time to get there - what's the general setup for people who've been before?

Might take my boy up there.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I might take my kids along too. From what I could find cars can be viewed from midday and race start is 4pm.

Nearest tubes are Picadilly Circus and Charing Cross.

As its a Sunday, parking on single yellows is free.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

There are also some Sikh fesitval celebrations going on in Traflagar square. so my guess is that the area is going to be pretty packed on sunday!

May be advisable to stick to the tube if your thinking of going down!

Can anyone that is going down remember to take a camera and take plenty of pics for the forum!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Me and Luke are going now. Hoorah!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Any more precise details Nem.
> 
> Nearest tube would be handy, best place to stand, best time to get there - what's the general setup for people who've been before?
> 
> Might take my boy up there.


Not sure on nearest tube, but I think above was right.

Personally I'm getting there before 11am, that way you can get to see them as they arrive one by one and get better photos before too many people are there. Then they are leaving about 4pm I believe where they will leave from the start line one by one over the next hour or two.

By 4pm tho the street will be 10 - 20 people deep for the first half mile of the route along Pall Mall, round the botom corner and up the hill which is St James's Street. I'm hoping to stand on that bottom corner so get a view of the start line and up the hill. But depends what time I get in position tho.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

First cars have arrived!

http://www.gtspirit.com/2007/04/27/gumb ... s-arrived/

2x Carerra GT, Ford GT, Couple of SLR's...

Nick


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i got the Exterme sports Channal Ferrari 599 parked just up from my house.

Its half white/ black!

niko


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

My advice - DO NOT STAND AT THE START LINE EXPECTING TO SEE A DAMN THING!!!!!!!. I am 6ft3 - bagged myself good vantage point, 3 mins before the off, the blaggers,slaggers and hangers-on rocked up to the start line and stood smack bang in front of everything - saw pretty much funk-all, bag yourself somwhere away from the start-line is my advice - you'll see way more.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought as much, thanks for the heads up 

Just been and bought a mini dv camcorder today, was hoping to ge some of the start line action but we'll see.

Nick


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What is it with me and dates?

I thought it was today so off we went to find out it's tomorrow! 

Still, there were quite a few there. Saw Alex with his fully loaded BMW, (the one who's always on the shows getting nicked for looking like a police car!), and he was kind enough to let Luke sit inside to have his pic taken. Really nice bloke.

Saw Porkers, Lambo's, Bentley's, a Masserati, 6 Ferarri's and one that Luke got very excited about but I can't for the life of me remember what it was!

Still had a great day in fab weather. Have a great time tomorrow chaps.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Remembered now!

It was a Zonda. And this is the only view we got of it .....










....as it shot up the hill towards Picadilly Circus at about 100mph!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Shame your not going to get tomorrow mate, but it actually sound liek you had a great time today. You prob saw more than some will tomorrow too.

And you got a chat with Alex Roy, Cool!

Nick


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

If I didn't have to go Chessington tomorrow with the family :roll: I would head down the M20, bag a spot on one of the bridges and watch, and listen to, the cars as they go by. Mind you I suspect there will be a few other people with the same idea.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Remembered now!
> 
> It was a Zonda. And this is the only view we got of it .....
> 
> ...


I think i can describe what you saw with a picture


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Nem said:


> I thought as much, thanks for the heads up
> 
> Just been and bought a mini dv camcorder today, was hoping to ge some of the start line action but we'll see.
> 
> Nick


No probs chap, if you want to be near the start, head for the first corner only metres away, you'll get some head on pics, maybe sides maybe even arse-out - they do have some total nutjobs driving - badly !!!! Also, if you're taking young kids - they'll come away well and truly educated in the fineness a female form can take - blimey charley they do roll out some very fit ladies - which way is mecca - i want to thank god for lycra!! 

Have a wicked day, are you going to post any pics?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All my pics now in a photoshop gallery, about 230 in all of the start grid and as they passed me 1/4 of the way up St James's Street...

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... ll%202007/

I've also got the full 30 mins of footage on mini dv from a tripod mount from the same location on St James's Street. Not done video before as I've only just bought the camera. Will get it sorted out soon an up on here.

Nick


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, very nice. Really pleased for you. :?

La, la, la ......I can't hear you!

:lol:

When are they due back?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next Saturday.

Thats *Saturday!*



Nick


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Some great pics... Thanks!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

> Gumballers arrested and cars impounded in Germany
> Maximillion Cooper already warned all the drivers during the drivers briefing this morning that the German government doesnâ€™t support the rally and even informed police forces in other countries about the German government not supporting the event.
> 
> Apparently the German police force put their money where their mouth is and are now pulling over any Gumballer they can find. And they say they will keep the Gumballers in custody till after the 10:30 flight to Istanbul. So if someone has a spare flatbed stading buy now would be a good time to use it!
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nem said:


> Next Saturday.
> 
> Thats *Saturday!*
> 
> ...


Cheers Nick. Train tickets booked for Sunday to go and see them come back.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Two good pictures of an Enzo and a Veron together on the Digital Photography
http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=516531


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent video:






You going back up on Saturday Nick?

Details are a bit scarce at the moment but finish line is at the House of Parliament with presentation in Trafalgar Square. Don't know the times though.

What's the nearest tube to H of P?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Excellent video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just seen that video about 10 mins ago  Awesome as you say!

Not sure about Saturday as they will all be coming in as they get here, over a few hours. Last I read was 5 - 8 pm on sat evening. So would make it a very late night getting back to Nottingham if I stayed for it all.

I think Westminster station is right on the H of P. But just check that.

Nick


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> What's the nearest tube to H of P?


Westminister or Waterloo + short walk


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

wow that guy really needs a camera with anti shake!!!!

Cool video though - wonder if he got his $1000 for smoking the F430 off the lights?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

"Crossing the channel with the Eurotunnel they will be back in London to finish at Whitehall Place "

Where's Whitehall Place?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well it's only took me 2 weeks to get my start video sorted out. Actually I only bought a minidv cable today so...

Anyway:

Part 1: 




Part 2: 




Hopefully it's not too bad to say I only bought the camera two days before this years start, and so it's also my first go at editing video at all with Premier.

Nick


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well done Nick. Nice bit of footage.


----------

